# Here is Enzo's Winning Pic!



## bpk082 (Feb 3, 2009)

3 Point major! : )


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He looks fantastic. I love the way his hair matches yours. Thank you the great photo. I would be so proud I would probably make it into a pin!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks lovely. I do not think there'd be any possible way that you could look any happier. Way to go!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Stunning - congrats!!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Is this his first major or are you finished with your majors now?

Eclipse


----------



## bpk082 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, it is it very hard to show reds. You have to be willing to put in your dues before they pick you. He has a total of 4 points and will pick up some this weekend b/c its a small show : )


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Great job and beautiful boy! Ya'll look great together!! Good luck with future shows!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Both of are beautiful! And so happy...I think Enzo is quite pleased with himself there.  I like that his jacket/topknot isn't too "huge"...I feel like I can actually see a dog underneath!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Dog: Amazing. Handler: Pleased as punch!

Good job and congrats!

--Q


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! You both look terrific. I talked to a woman showing a red against a pile of black and whites. She said she keeps doing it because she goes to the AKC shows doing obedience competition anyway. She does well in obedience, so that keeps her spirits up showing a red in conformation. She must work twice as hard as the traditional colors, but her dog was stunning!

Congratulations again!


----------



## happypuppy (May 31, 2012)

Gorgeous colour. Well done.


----------

